# ID this frog please



## Trewin (Feb 12, 2016)

Know its along shot, especially soon as i dont gotmuch photos. It was found under a piece of bark near giants cave WA Margret river


----------



## BrownHash (Feb 12, 2016)

Hard to tell without looking at its belly and having a clean frog. However, if I was to have a guess I would say that it is a _Geocrinia leai, _aka a Ticking Frog. It appears to have slightly dilated toe tips (but could be just the sand on the back foot). The general body shape is also consistent with this frog; however, I wouldn't give a confident id off what I can see in the photo.


----------



## Trewin (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks, knew it would be hard, next time ill make sure to get some belly photos and clean the frog off a bit.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 15, 2016)

I would have to agree with BrownHash that without a clean dorsal and ventral shot, clearly showing the digits, it is not possible to ID accurately. The colours and patterns of armpit, groin and back of thighs are also useful ID traits for a great many frogs. 

The dilation on the ends of the digits is relatively small on _Geocrinia leai_, which leads me to believe it is probably sand grains that are producing this effect in the photo. I could be wrong there, however. With the rather dark overall colour with an absence of distinct dorsal markings, I would lean towards it being _Crinia glauerti_. Don’t know whether you heard any calling but the call of this species is an elongated rattle, a bit like a pea shaken in a in an empty can. The call of _Geocrinia leai_ is a repeated “chick”, quite different. Not that this guarantees an ID either...


----------

